# Do Empire Service trains north still depart Penn Station tracks 5-8



## dande (Sep 26, 2019)

Found old info on here Just wondering if they still depart tracks 5-8 northbound


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2019)

dande said:


> Found old info on here Just wondering if they still depart tracks 5-8 northbound


Yes.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 26, 2019)

jis said:


> Yes.



And will for a long time.


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> And will for a long time.


Until the good old A Ladder is extended all the way to the Empire Connection track. There is a plan for such but who knows when it will happen. Certainly will happen when the new tunnels are built.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Sep 27, 2019)

They depart on tracks 5 though 9.


----------

